# Weekend Thread..what's everybody up to??



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey All,

It's the last weekend in August.  What's everybody up to???

Friday: I get out of work at Noon..then I'm hitting up the local watering hole for Fransikanner Fridays...$2.50 Franzi drafts..a darn good wheat beer with a slice of Orange.  I'll also probably have some wings.  Then some grocery shopping and I'll probably make some steak or salmon tonight..Then maybe some exercise..a little lifting and maybe a long walk..

Saturday: Early AM golf with my Dad, we're teeing off at 7:36AM so we should finish by lunchtime..Then a free lunch and free beers..then who knows..maybe just surf the internet and at night maybe go out and try to hook up with some trick hoes..

Sunday: Hiking late AM/early PM on the Appalachian trail by Blue mountain..then watch golf on TV and probably go to my parents house for dinner...Anyway I'm psyched that it's almost the weekend...

Holla


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2007)

Going to Stowe with the female until Monday.  Hopefully the T-storms will hold off long enough to mount a gnar attack on the treacherous summit of Mansfield.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Sunday: Hiking late AM/early PM on the Appalachian trail by Blue mountain..then watch golf on TV and probably go to my parents house for dinner...


 
I'm looking for a hike in the Jersey area for tomorrow, how is that hike that you speak of? Can we get some details?


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2007)

My wife wants to take the bikes up to Waterville Valley and ride around...anyone know if they have a good network of family-friendly trails up there?


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'm looking for a hike in the Jersey area for tomorrow, how is that hike that you speak of? Can we get some details?



In Andy speak this means "Can I go on a hike out in the backwoods with you... just me and you?  Have you ever seen a grown man naked?"









No, no wait.  Andy donated to my PMC ride again so I'm not making fun of him.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 24, 2007)

Driving up to Maine on Sat. Staying with friends and visiting fam. Probly head to the lake on Sunday and maybe Camden and a little hiking on Monday. Tuesday still open and heading back on Wednesday.


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2007)

But I'll leave that post in case anyone was wondering exactly _how_ I'd make fun of him, if I were to make fun of him.  But I'm not really.  Andy's good people.  He volunteered to dress up like a highschool cheerleader and stand at the finish line in Provincetown next year.  So that's something to look forward to.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2007)

Marc said:


> In Andy speak this means "Can I go on a hike out in the backwoods with you... just me and you? Have you ever seen a grown man naked?"


 

In Marc speak this means "Can I go on a hike out in the backwoods with you... just me and you? Have you ever seen a half grown man naked?" "Are there any goats?"


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 24, 2007)

For this weekend.....Not much, meet up with a friend i haven't seen in almost 3 years...

Next weekend though? Looking at a mountain biking trip at Mammoth, depends on whether or not my friend can make it. And we are gonna look for the camera he lost when it "slid into the rocks" during this last ski season


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2007)

Marc said:


> Going to Stowe with the female until Monday.  Hopefully the T-storms will hold off long enough to mount a gnar attack on the treacherous summit of Mansfield.



Mount Mansfield is a great hike..My favorite route is the Long trail from 108..then along the ridgeline past the Antennas and Radio towers..then right down the Nosedive trail..Hopefully you have views of Mount Washington..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2007)

Working from home today.

Mets game tomorrow.  

We will probably bring the little one down to see his grandparents on Sunday.  Bed, Bath, and Beyone, maybe Home Depot....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'm looking for a hike in the Jersey area for tomorrow, how is that hike that you speak of? Can we get some details?



I typically start my hike at the Little Gap parking area..1/2 mile south of the upper entrance to Blue mountain ski area...and hike west on the Appalachian trail..The first 1/2 mile is straight uphill and climbs about 400-500 vert..then it flattens out and after about 2 miles..everything is barren..no trees or anything with great views of the Poconos and the Lehigh Valley..After 5 miles the trail descends about 1,000 vert to the Lehigh River..it's my favorite local hike( I live 17 miles away) and I often see wild Turkeys, deer, snakes, and I've seen 3 bears before..I usually hike for about 3 hours


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2007)

Marc said:


> But I'll leave that post in case anyone was wondering exactly _how_ I'd make fun of him, if I were to make fun of him. But I'm not really. Andy's good people. He volunteered to dress up like a highschool cheerleader and stand at the finish line in Provincetown next year. So that's something to look forward to.


 

Dud, next time I see you I'm going to kick your scrawny lil behind from RI to Ptown. :lol: Scary part is, you'd probably enjoy it!  :argue:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2007)

Closing on my new place Monday, will probably spend most of the weekend packing. Yee haw.


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time.


 
I hate Bed Bath & Beyond, they suck!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time.



There's the exact quote.  I couldn't find it on IMDB.  You can't truly appreciate that line until you lived it.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2007)

5 foot five barely.  Kids football and beyond.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> Well, um, actually a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. Yeah, buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring, stuff like that. Maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond, I don't know, I don't know if we'll have enough time.



Can I come????

Maybe I'll do some parking lot pimping at Walgreens..


----------



## Paul (Aug 24, 2007)

Heading up to Bartlett, NH for the week. Do some MTB-ing, hiking, etc... Thinking of getting Pierce and Ike, maybe the Osceolas. Depends on how the youngster holds-up. She's pretty tough.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> Heading up to Bartlett, NH for the week. Do some MTB-ing, hiking, etc... Thinking of getting Pierce and Ike, maybe the Osceolas. Depends on how the youngster holds-up. She's pretty tough.



Dude, that sounds like some work?  How is the knee holding up?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 24, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Can I come????
> 
> Maybe I'll do some parking lot pimping at Walgreens..



dare i ask what that would entail?

walgreens makes me think of 90 year old ladies gettin prescriptions filled.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> dare i ask what that would entail?
> 
> walgreens makes me think of 90 year old ladies gettin prescriptions filled.



now that's hot!


----------



## Marc (Aug 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> dare i ask what that would entail?
> 
> walgreens makes me think of 90 year old ladies gettin prescriptions filled.



I pimp the parking lot of the sheepgreens.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 24, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Working from home today.
> 
> Mets game tomorrow.
> 
> We will probably bring the little one down to see his grandparents on Sunday.  Bed, Bath, and Beyone, maybe Home Depot....



Mets game tomorrow too. Dinner at one of the 10,000 Asian eateries in Flushing afterward.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2007)

We're taking our two kids (2yo and 3mo) on their first camping trip in a little while.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2007)

2knees said:


> dare i ask what that would entail?
> 
> walgreens makes me think of 90 year old ladies gettin prescriptions filled.





90 year old ladies need loving too...J/K..lol  I prefer to go parking lot pimping near colleges..hahaha..when they see the Jackson Hole sticker on my bumper..the ladies go wild...


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2007)

Nothing big planned. Just working around the house and preparing for our labor day weekend cooler camping trip.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nothing big planned. Just working around the house and preparing for our labor day weekend cooler camping trip.



Where are you going Labor Day weekend?

I'm thinking of going down to Atlantic City to play in some poker tournements..


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I typically start my hike at the Little Gap parking area..1/2 mile south of the upper entrance to Blue mountain ski area...and hike west on the Appalachian trail..The first 1/2 mile is straight uphill and climbs about 400-500 vert..then it flattens out and after about 2 miles..everything is barren..no trees or anything with great views of the Poconos and the Lehigh Valley..After 5 miles the trail descends about 1,000 vert to the Lehigh River..it's my favorite local hike( I live 17 miles away) and I often see wild Turkeys, deer, snakes, and I've seen 3 bears before..I usually hike for about 3 hours


 
Thanks, I'm presently looking at the Pocono Environmental Education Center (PEEC) Area (believe it's just north of the Delaware Water Gap) , looks like some interesting hikes there. Ever been?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Thanks, I'm presently looking at the Pocono Environmental Education Center (PEEC) Area , looks like some interesting hikes there. Ever been?





I've never heard of it...but in the Palmerton area...alot of mining really messed up the local environment and that's why there isn't much vegetation along that section of the Appalachian trail..

Hiking definitely makes me think about skiing alot..


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where are you going Labor Day weekend?



A yearly cooler camping trip with college friends in New Hampshire. The kids will now outnumber the "adults".


----------



## JimG. (Aug 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> A yearly cooler camping trip with college friends in New Hampshire. The kids will now outnumber the "adults".



Heh...my son Peter's end of season soccer party had 24 parents and 32 kids.

The coach asked if we were all farmers.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> A yearly cooler camping trip with college friends in New Hampshire. The kids will now outnumber the "adults".



This is the point when life shifts.  My bud is throwing a party this weekend.  He had to send out a follow up e-mail stating that kids are invited but that this will not effect the level of debauchery displayed by those without kids.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Heh...my son Peter's end of season soccer party had 24 parents and 32 kids.
> 
> The coach asked if we were all farmers.



Wow..that's rare in our society...darn fertility drugs..and viagra..


----------



## JimG. (Aug 24, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..that's rare in our society...darn fertility drugs..and viagra..



We don't need no stinking fertility drugs or Viagra!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've never heard of it...but in the Palmerton area...alot of mining really messed up the local environment and that's why there isn't much vegetation along that section of the Appalachian trail..
> 
> Hiking definitely makes me think about skiing alot..


 
Look here: http://gorp.away.com/gorp/resource/us_nra/pa/hik_del.htm under the heading "Pocono Environmental Education Center (PEEC) Area - Pennsylvania " Sounds interesting, may try it tomorrow. There the one part that states you descent off a ledge that has guide ropes for assistence. And then there's:


*Sensory Trail* - 0.25 mile. Sensory experience. Hiker is blindfolded before starting. A rope guides user around loop. Pick up blindfolds at main office. Allow 20 minutes.

On a differnt note, at your rate, you should be the number 1 poster by end of week

JimG: WTF is up with that avatar, you looking for attention big guy? :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2007)

Sunday River for Labor day weekend.  A few SR regulars are hiking and cooking out. Pm me if you want to join us.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 24, 2007)

andyzee said:


> JimG: WTF is up with that avatar, you looking for attention big guy? :lol:



That's my "pot stirrer" avatar.

Attractive, isn't it?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2007)

JimG. said:


> That's my "pot stirrer" avatar.
> 
> Attractive, isn't it?


 

Oh, thought it was a can of paint, thanks for clarifying :lol:


----------



## walkerd2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hiking Madison, Adams and Jefferson on Sunday. Going to be a long day.


----------



## MarkC (Aug 24, 2007)

I am headed up to Plattekill to patrol the mountain bike races this weekend.


----------



## Terry (Aug 24, 2007)

Got a wedding to go to tomorrow- I have been told that there is going to be 3 kegs of beer there! On sunday we have a family cookout at my parents house- always lots of beer flowing there also. I probably won't draw a sober breath from about 4 pm today till monday morning!  WOOOOOHOOOOOOO! 
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 24, 2007)

Camping in Truro following Andyzee's recommendation on the campsite. Weather looks great for a day on the beach. Enjoy the weekend everyone. We've worked for it!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rustic Overtones Concert tonight in Troy, Fantasy football draft tomorrow morning, then hanging out by the pool the rest of the weekend.

Saratoga Race Track Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Paul (Aug 25, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Dude, that sounds like some work?  How is the knee holding up?



It'll be a bit of a test, that's what I'm looking for right now. I've been doing a bit of biking both road and trail, and its been holding-up pretty good. I'm 5 months post-op, so I'm getting a bit more ballistic with it. I also pump iron 1-2 times a week, so the girth and strength are finally returning. In general its doing okay, its usually fairly sore and I still don't have full flexion yet (I can get to at least 140 degrees, so no worries, either) Hurts like a beeeeeyotch when the low-pressure arrives, so I thankfully don't have to listen to Dr. Mel or Brad Field or Geoff Fox any more. :smile:


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2007)

Skatalites at the Bearsville in Woodstock NY tonight


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2007)

Humid as all hell today. Installed three 90 inch bluestone treads on my front steps this morning. Just came in from brushing them clean and it's still thick and nasty out there.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 25, 2007)

Went hiking in PA as planned, not bad but hot and humid. After which I totaled my car, rammed a Nissan Pathfinder in the back with my Honda Civic, the Civic didn't hold up too good against the Pathfinger's bumper  Got home and ran out and purchased a Toyota Corolla. It's in front of the house already.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Went hiking in PA as planned, not bad but hot and humid. After which I totaled my car, rammed a Nissan Pathfinder in the back with my Honda Civic, the Civic didn't hold up too good against the Pathfinger's bumper  Got home and ran out and purchased a Toyota Corolla. It's in front of the house already.



Whoa. I'm assuming you're okay?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> Whoa. I'm assuming you're okay?


 

Yeah, me and my wife are OK. There was a pregnant women in the truck, for now, she's my biggest concern. She seemed like she was ok, but they did take her to the hospital just to check her out.


----------



## Beez (Aug 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Thanks, I'm presently looking at the Pocono Environmental Education Center (PEEC) Area (believe it's just north of the Delaware Water Gap) , looks like some interesting hikes there. Ever been?



that place is great!  They have a lot of good nature programs.  You can go cross country skiing in the winter for about $15.  They provide the equip and instruction.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, me and my wife are OK. There was a pregnant women in the truck, for now, she's my biggest concern. She seemed like she was ok, but they did take her to the hospital just to check her out.



She didn't say her husband was an attorney, did she???


----------



## andyzee (Aug 26, 2007)

Beez said:


> that place is great! They have a lot of good nature programs. You can go cross country skiing in the winter for about $15. They provide the equip and instruction.


 

Yeah, was a nice mellow hike compared to what we're used to. Got in about 6.5 miles, wanted to see the falls there but missed a turn


----------



## roark (Aug 26, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Went hiking in PA as planned, not bad but hot and humid. After which I totaled my car, rammed a Nissan Pathfinder in the back with my Honda Civic, the Civic didn't hold up too good against the Pathfinger's bumper  Got home and ran out and purchased a Toyota Corolla. It's in front of the house already.


Bummer Andy. I totalled my Civic rear ending a pickup. It's designed to 'accordion', thus reducing the impact for the passengers. Looks like hell afterwards though. 

++vibes for the passenger++


----------



## andyzee (Aug 26, 2007)

roark said:


> Bummer Andy. I totalled my Civic rear ending a pickup. It's designed to 'accordion', thus reducing the impact for the passengers. Looks like hell afterwards though.
> 
> ++vibes for the passenger++


 
Thanks. I called her husband earlier to see how she's doing. He says she's ok as is the baby, but they are keeping her in the hospital because she started having contractions.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 27, 2007)

Andy, sorry to hear about your mishap. I'm glad that you and Vee are alright. Any word on that woman in the other car? Hope she's ok.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2007)

Right now my Impreza is in a bodyshop being repaired because I accidently backed it into a tombstone 3 weeks ago..My rental is a piece of shit neon with Roll-up windows..

Over the weekend I talked to my ex-girlfriend of 5 years for the first time in 5 years...pretty crazy but we both have feelings for each other....yikes


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the collision.  Sounds like everyone is ok.


----------



## big_vert (Aug 29, 2007)

Friday we left Vancouver on the 4pm ferry from Tswassan to Vancouver Island, then Saturday went to a whale watch (two decent breeching pictures - got better ones last year), then went to the Insect Zoo in Victoria, where the wife held Tarantula, scorpions and others,

Sunday wenty up to north Vancouver Island and went spelunking at Horne Lake caves. Pretty good 5 hours of exercise.

No snow at Whistler yet, but it'll be there soon.

Back home to CT tomorrow, then to Florida and some diving for next weekend. It's good to have customers in good places.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Right now my Impreza is in a bodyshop being repaired because I accidently backed it into a tombstone 3 weeks ago..My rental is a piece of shit neon with Roll-up windows..
> 
> Over the weekend I talked to my ex-girlfriend of 5 years for the first time in 5 years...pretty crazy but we both have feelings for each other....yikes


 
OK, need details, in both cases :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

andyzee said:


> OK, need details, in both cases :lol:



I crashed into a tombstone...no details on the EX..sorry


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2007)

One could suppose that crashing into a tombstone and talking to an ex-girlfriend are analogous.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> One could suppose that crashing into a tombstone and talking to an ex-girlfriend are analogous.




Possibly....$2100 for the car repair...:flame:


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 30, 2007)

My wife and I will leave tomorrow late afternoon for our condo at Mt Snow. Bringing the road bikes for at least a 50-60 mile hilly road ride either on Saturday or Sunday with a 8-10 mile hike on the other day. One day eith SAt or Sun we'll go to the Mount Snow Beer fest. Probably another road bike ride or hike on Monday before heading home.


----------



## Marc (Aug 31, 2007)

Woodstock Fair tonight, tomorrow and probably Monday.

Sunday I'll be the crew and hopefully suspended off the trapeze one on of these:







Maybe the at the helm if my friend gets tired or decides he wants some trap time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2007)

Best Friend is getting married

tonight....Bachelor night on the town
tomorrow.....rehearsal dinner party
Sunday......wedding


weekend outlook:  Blurry


----------

